# Did Obama funnel millions to Soros for Election rigging?



## Doc

Not sure if true or fake ....so I posted in the urban legends forum

http://consjournal.com/obama-funneled-millions-of-dollars-to-george-soros-for-election-rigging/

*
POLITICSRecords Show Obama Funneled Millions of Dollars to George Soros For Election Rigging*
ByamorganPosted on July 5, 2017 

It was announced by Judicial Watch that a Freedom of Information Act (FOIA) lawsuit had been filed against the Department of State and the U.S. Agency for International Development (USAID) for records and communications relating to $4,819,125 in funding and political activities of the Open Society Foundation – Macedonia.



_Per Judicial Watch:
The Macedonia organization, part of George Soros’ Open Society Foundations, received nearly $5 million from USAID from 2012 to 2016. The lawsuit was filed in the U.S. District Court for the District of Columbia (Judicial Watch v. U.S. Department of State and the U.S. Agency for International Development (No. 1:17-cv-00729)).

The suit was filed after both the U.S. Department of State and USAID failed to respond to a February 16, 2017, FOIA request seeking:

All records related to any grants, contracts, or disbursements of funds by the Department of State to the Open Society Foundation – Macedonia and/or any of the Foundation’s subsidiaries. This request includes all related requests for funding, payment authorizations, or similar records, as well as all related records of communication between any official, employee, or representative of the Department of State and any official, employee, or representative of the U.S. Agency for International Development (USAID).
Any records of communication between any official, employee, or representative of the Department of State and any officer, employee, or representative of the Open Society Foundation -Macedonia and/or any of the Foundation’s affiliated organizations. This request includes responsive records of communication sent from or directed to U.S. Ambassador to Macedonia Jess L. Baily.

All analyses or similar records regarding the political activities of the Open Society Foundation -Macedonia and/or any of the Foundation’s affiliated organizations.

All messages transmitted via the State Department’s SMART system sent from any U.S. Government employee or contractor operating under the Chief of Mission’s authority at the U.S. Embassy in Skopje that pertain to the Open Society Foundation – Macedonia and/or any of the Foundation’s affiliated organizations.
_​The USAID website reports that between February 27, 2012, and August 31, 2016, USAID gave $4,819,125 in taxpayer money to Soros’s Open Society Foundation – Macedonia (FOSM), in partnership with four local civil society organizations. The USAID’s website links to www.soros.org.mk, and says the project trained hundreds of young Macedonians “on topics such as freedom of association, youth policies, citizen initiatives, persuasive argumentation and use of new media.”

The U.S. government has quietly spent millions of taxpayer dollars to destabilize the democratically elected, center-right government in Macedonia by colluding with leftwing billionaire philanthropist George Soros, records obtained by Judicial Watch show. Barack Obama’s U.S. Ambassador to Macedonia, Jess L. Baily, has worked behind the scenes with Soros’ Open Society Foundation to funnel large sums of American dollars for the cause, constituting an interference of the U.S. Ambassador in domestic political affairs in violation of the Vienna Convention on Diplomatic Relations.

“The Obama administration seemed to bust taxpayer budgets in an effort to fund the Soros operation,” said Judicial Watch President Tom Fitton. “The Trump State Department and USAID should get their act together and disclose the details of the Obama-Soros spigot.”

Indeed they should, Mr. Fitton.  Here’s to hoping the court comes through for the taxpayer, exposes the ugly truth of the operation, and finally puts an end to this type of corrupt funneling of funds moving forward.


----------



## road squawker

Whats next?????? Trying to hack the Israeli elections?


----------



## rugerman

Like i’ve Said on more than one occasion obama and his administration was the most corrupt in a long time. He needs to be held accountable for all the underhanded crap that he pulled I for no other reason than to let future administrations know that such underhanded and illegal actions will not be tolerated. Lock him up and throw away the key.


----------



## tiredretired

The Chocolate Dictator continues to amaze, does he not?  What a guy, funneling millions to an ex nazi, while his minions call us the nazis. Gotta love those goofy liberals.


----------



## Melensdad

Very likely TRUE and not fake.

Judicial Watch is a legitimate organization that searches for government abuse, fraud, etc.

There are many other reports of the Holder Justice Dept using "friendly lawsuits" where they agree to allow lawsuits to be settled and the awards granted to non-profits that are friendly to liberal causes.  So I'd bet this is a legitimate story.


----------



## mla2ofus

I hope someone digs up some really bad dirt on the SOB and he is publicly humiliated if not jailed for the rotten and unconstitutional sh!t he has done!! Of course how can you humiliate someone who has no morals??
                                                  Mike


----------



## rugerman

I wonder if the American public will ever know how much was stolen from the government or funneled to cronies during the obama administration, I bet it would boggle the mind!


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

rugerman said:


> I wonder if the American public will ever know how much was stolen from the government or funneled to cronies during the obama administration, I bet it would boggle the mind!



Let me correct that for you:

"I wonder if the American public will ever know how much was stolen from  the government or funneled to cronies during EVERY administration, I  bet it would boggle the mind"

While our current administration may be a bit better than the previous.  Don't ever forget that the corruption of our government is deep and institutionalized.

Just because "your team" is doing the stealing doesn't make it any better than the other team.

I'm feeling pretty ripped off after the massive spending bill that was signed yesterday.


----------



## tiredretired

PBinWA said:


> Let me correct that for you:
> 
> "I wonder if the American public will ever know how much was stolen from  the government or funneled to cronies during EVERY administration, I  bet it would boggle the mind"
> 
> While our current administration may be a bit better than the previous.  Don't ever forget that the corruption of our government is deep and institutionalized.
> 
> Just because "your team" is doing the stealing doesn't make it any better than the other team.
> 
> *I'm feeling pretty ripped off after the massive spending bill that was signed yesterday.*



You should be.  It was horrendous.  Terrible.

I was not the least bit surprised by the Republicans supporting it, they are nothing but a lying bunch of phony crooked assholes.  They took great notes and have learned very will from their liberal buddies who have set the standard for corruption.

But.....Trump signing this abortion of a bill is an abomination.  I expected better from him.  Yes, he is flawed, but I just expected he, of all people being a extremely talented and savvy businessman would NEVER approve of something like this.  I was wrong.


----------

